

DNA indicates humans in N. America 14,300 years ago - erictobia
http://www.boston.com/news/science/articles/2008/09/21/dna_indicates_humans_in_n_america_14300_years_ago/

======
echair
"The findings kill the suggestion some of the earliest Americans came from
Europe."

How exactly do they do that?

